# flat cloth diapers---what ones are the best?



## briannas auntie (Feb 21, 2011)

I read an article on Mothering.com about using flat cloth diapers and covers if you are on a low income. My former caregiver read this article and has been trying to find flat cloth diapers that are of good quality. She seriously wants to use cloth diapers with her newborn, but can't afford all the fancy cloth diapers on the market.

Does anyone know where you can get good quality flat diapers and inexpensive covers? I too am intersted in this, since I will be using cloth diapers for a future baby. Also, do they still sell pins or books on how to fold flat diapers?

Jessie


----------



## ShannonBFCDAP (May 26, 2011)

We sell Swaddlebees at Everything Birth. We also sell snappies for closures and affordable covers. If you or your friend would like a personal consult you can private message me. I am a Diaper Party Consultant or I can put you in touch with another consultant in your area. http://www.everythingbirth.com/Swaddlebees-flat-diapers-SLB4000.html


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

first, congratulate her on her new baby and decision to cloth diaper!

i haven't seen books on how to fold a flat diaper, but there are TONS of websites with info.

http://www.diaperware.com/picturepages/flatfolding.htm

http://www.diaperpin.com/clothdiapers/article_artofdiapering.asp






i bought my diaper pins from wal-mart, they aren't expensive. i don't know about purchasing diapers but i made mine from flannel i bought at an ordinary fabric store - their diaper flannel was the exact right size so all i had to do was cut across at whatever length i wanted, and then i finished it with a serger (borrowed one) but if you ask someone who sews, there may be a way to finish the edge using a regular machine.

i've also seen kushies flats sold at wal-mart but i'm not sure of the quality, i haven't tried them!

i usually use fancier dipes but if i go with flats, i fold them into a rectangle that fits in my Bummis wrap and skip the pins. i think wraps are very worth the price, and kushies wraps (though not as nice as the bummis or other wraps) work ok and are widely available - sears, walmart, etc.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

For super cheap flats you can use old receiving blankets, they are usually pretty inexpensive at rummage sales.


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

For newborns buy a bunch of 100% washcloths, or bar cloths. You can usually find them at the dollar store even, but go with white to avoid dyes. They work great, and later can be used for a doubler at night, as wipes or just for general baby messes.

Also check online at diaperswappers or similar for used flats. Receiving blankets, finished fabric, and even old T-shirts all work very well with a good wrap.

have fun!


----------



## MyBabysMomma (May 24, 2011)

A lot of folks use flour sack towels as flats. They are a single layer of 100% cotton and measure 29 x 29 inches. You can get them from walmart, target, sams (in the kitchen towel section)... places like that for about $1 each. The ones at walmart (Mainstays brand) and target (REI brand) are sold as 3 or 4 packs. I prefer these over old baby blankets and flannel because its hard to use a Snappi closure on flannel.

For covers, may favorite cheap one is Econobums. It's a one size cover so it'll grow with the kiddo!


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

For covers, I prefer wool but for a one-size (birth to potty learning) I like the green line cloth diapers http://greenlinediaper.flyingcart.com/ They work with prefolds, flats etc without a snappi or pin needed, and have adjustable leg closures.


----------



## lishoprah (Feb 13, 2009)

Using flannel receiving blankets does work really well. My only problem with that is they need to be pinned (snappis don't work with flannel). Though you could just lay them in a Bummis or similar cover and not pin. (I use wool pull on covers so need to pin/snappi.)

We use the flats from Little Lions and I have heard that Green Mountain Diapers has wonderful flats. We primarily use Green Mountain Diapers prefolds, and I didn't know they had flats when I bought the LL flats last summer. When I had two in diapers my younger daughter was in flats full time. I've tried all the expensive pockets and fitteds (and sold them) and flats and prefolds are by far my favorite anyway because they are SO easy to wash and dry.


----------

